# Artical on house fire from running toilet!!!



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

This is an interesting theory. You think this could be caused from fracking?

http://m.wkyc.com/topstories/article?a=12851919&f=2000



ORWELL TOWNSHIP, Ohio -- The state fire marshal's office has ruled a home explosion that killed a woman and critically injured her boyfriend accidental.

James Ortiz is hospitalized. His girlfriend, Malerie Nick of Fairport Harbor, was killed in the blast just before 7 p.m. Wednesday.

The state fire marshal's office says a toilet in the home was continuously running, which emptied the water well.

The well then filled with natural gas, which spread through the home's plumbing.

Someone then lit a cigarette, causing the explosion.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plungerboy said:


> This is an interesting theory. http://m.wkyc.com/topstories/article?a=12851919&f=2000 ORWELL TOWNSHIP, Ohio -- The state fire marshal's office has ruled a home explosion that killed a woman and critically injured her boyfriend accidental. James Ortiz is hospitalized. His girlfriend, Malerie Nick of Fairport Harbor, was killed in the blast just before 7 p.m. Wednesday. The state fire marshal's office says a toilet in the home was continuously running, which emptied the water well. The well then filled with natural gas, which spread through the home's plumbing. Someone then lit a cigarette, causing the explosion.


Well I guess I can use this article to sell them on a new flapper or toilet


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Yet they tell us fracking is safe


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm highly skeptical to say the least. Too many unknowns.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with fraking. I love natural gas. We have to get it out of the ground some how.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Gruvplumbing said:


> There is nothing wrong with fraking. I love natural gas. We have to get it out of the ground some how.


When your breaking the earth making the layers shift and contaminating the aquifers with gas there is a problem. These large corporations are going to destroy the earth and contaminate the water make billions of dollars and run. Then who has to deal with the cleanup ?


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Is there any other way to get it out of the ground? Or is there a better alternative. Because I don't know about you but it is only a fraction of the cost to heat my house in the winter compared to oil.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

To my knowledge there are areas where they do fracking because its spread out and in different levels of ground so fracking breaks the layers and allows the gas to rise and areas where there's large pockets and don't need fracking. It may be cheaper to heat your house but the long term effects against the environment make it bad. Being short sighted doesn't help our future.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

dclarke said:


> To my knowledge there are areas where they do fracking because its spread out and in different levels of ground so fracking breaks the layers and allows the gas to rise and areas where there's large pockets and don't need fracking. It may be cheaper to heat your house but the long term effects against the environment make it bad. Being short sighted doesn't help our future.


No disrespect intended but do you have proof to support your claims?

We live in a time where a rampant overreaching EPA shuts down every conceivable harming of the environment it seems a bit unbelievable to think they would allow fraking if it had long term damaging effects.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> No disrespect intended but do you have proof to support your claims? We live in a time where a rampant overreaching EPA shuts down every conceivable harming of the environment it seems a bit unbelievable to think they would allow fraking if it had long term damaging effects.


Do you believe all the anti-fracking articles, websites, etc are just conspiracy theories. Would you let them frack in you neighbourhood?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Ive been in the excavating trade all of my life. Im on the fence about fracking. We just completed a subdivision project that was claimed to have high ecoli levels getting into water wells from septic systems. We were converting 75 houses from septic to sewer. One year later they tested again and now the level is even higher! Shale can be very porous.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Was the well under the house? How did the pump pump gas? Too many holes in the story


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

tim666 said:


> Do you believe all the anti-fracking articles, websites, etc are just conspiracy theories. Would you let them frack in you neighbourhood?


Of course I would let them Frak in my neighborhood. Frak, drill, or whatever. The energy cost would plummet and I and my family would benefit greatly. 

I'm not saying anti-fraking or fraking websites are correct or conspiracy theories. What I'm saying is that this current administration has a very tough stance on environmentally damaging activities and with all they have done to slow American energy production it seems odd that they would allow fraking without tight regulation. 

Look at what they have done to coal.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Was the well under the house? How did the pump pump gas? Too many holes in the story


I don't have an opinion on fraking yet because I'm not educated enough yet. But I did find this and I am thankful I have city water.

http://youtu.be/4LBjSXWQRV8


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd prefer to keep my drinking water chemical free and gas free


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

tim666 said:


> Do you believe all the anti-fracking articles, websites, etc are just conspiracy theories. Would you let them frack in you neighbourhood?


LOL You wouldn't have much choice in the matter...:no::laughing:


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I suppose not.
Back in the day when someone thought that there must be a different way to deal with human waste than dumping it in the street. I am sure someone said "yeah, what can you do"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

tim666 said:


> I suppose not.
> Back in the day when someone thought that there must be a different way to deal with human waste than dumping it in the street. I am sure someone said "yeah, what can you do"


Unfortunately in some areas we are progressive and in others we are regressive...

While health & energy are usually both on the regressive side, we got lucky on not having open sewers....

We just haven't smelled the energy bad enough yet....:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Of course I would let them Frak in my neighborhood. Frak, drill, or whatever. The energy cost would plummet and I and my family would benefit greatly.
> 
> I'm not saying anti-fraking or fraking websites are correct or conspiracy theories. What I'm saying is that this current administration has a very tough stance on environmentally damaging activities and with all they have done to slow American energy production it seems odd that they would allow fraking without tight regulation.
> 
> Look at what they have done to coal.


Yea... Let me know when the cost plummets...
I'm still waiting on that Nuke Electricity that is "Too Cheap To Meter." :thumbup:

Look what they've done to coal?
Yea it can easily be seen from space...:thumbup:
Looks Great!:laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It doesn't have to be fracking. I have seen water wells in our area that have enough natural gas in them to light on fire. I know one farmer who is using a garden hose to run natural gas to his tool shed.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> No disrespect intended but do you have proof to support your claims?
> 
> We live in a time where a rampant overreaching EPA shuts down every conceivable harming of the environment it seems a bit unbelievable to think they would allow fraking if it had long term damaging effects.


No disrespect taken. I do not have proof it is what I believe. A Google search will give articles proving fracking to be unsafe and articles saying it is safe. I believe the government oversteps in the wrong areas at times in the name of safety but i also don't trust our government which is bought and paid for by major corporations. Some of which I'm sure have an interest in fracking.....as long as its not close enough to affect them personally.


----------

